# Box elder??



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

I found 5 or 6 large rounds behind a store in town. I wasn't sure what they were but the owner told me to have at it so I cut into one and about choked! It had beautiful spalting and bright red streaks mainly in the heartwood. 
There were some leaves on the stump but the lobes were longer and more pronounced than most of the box elder pictures I found. Otherwise similar though. 
Does any other species get this flame effect?
Also how does the red color hold up over time?
It's prettyl punky but I think I can make it work. I'm just excited to have something new to work with.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

That's the worst wood ever to work with. I suggest you box it up and send it too me for proper disposal ;-)


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

I agree with Sawdustfactory, this needs to be disposed of properly but it is not good to ship it. I can have someone pick it up, just to get it off your hands of course.........:smile::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have turned a fair amount of box elder with the red and some without. It's a nice wood but tends to fuzz up while turning. Use slow feed rates with a very sharp tool and you should be OK. 
The red will fade to brown overnight if left in the sun all day. Stored in the house out of direct sun and it will last for many years. I have a piece right now that is at least 5 years old and still looks good. It never gets direct light. I have experimented with lots of finishes and none of them stop it from fading.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

As you'll see on the box elder page of my site, this stuff can go beyond fantastic.

As John pointed out, it can REALLY fuzz up when turning without scary-sharp tools, but it sands very nicely so you can recover from the fuzzing.

Paul


----------



## JC WOODTURNING (Jun 6, 2012)

phinds said:


> As you'll see on the box elder page of my site, this stuff can go beyond fantastic.
> 
> As John pointed out, it can REALLY fuzz up when turning without scary-sharp tools, but it sands very nicely so you can recover from the fuzzing.
> 
> Paul


Paul, if that is your site then I want to thank you for all the hard work you did putting it together and maintaining it. I go to it so often to check on various wood I want to use. That is the best site.....ever....thanks!


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

JC WOODTURNING said:


> Paul, if that is your site then I want to thank you for all the hard work you did putting it together and maintaining it. I go to it so often to check on various wood I want to use. That is the best site.....ever....thanks!


Thanks for the feedback. It's a labor of love that is sometimes more labor than love, but I keep at it.

The guys here and at WoodBarter.com have been very helpful over the years so it's not quite a one-man effort


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

I hate box elder ( locals call it fire elder) it stinks when machining, smells like nasty ass when cutting. Looks cool and all, but yuck.

Sent from my Xoom using Woodworking Talk


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

Just a recommendation sure your already on it but I'd seal those babys up if I were you. Just in my experience with FBE but it tends to get crackin fast especially when it's part punk and part solid wood. Also when you are finishing try using some danish oil or some other finish that really penetrates well.... it really makes those colors pop! Nice score man, happy turnin, 
Bond


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

The first 2 pieces go to the guys that gave me the logs. These were just cutoffs from the larger hf blanks. Can't wait to get into what I think is the good stuff! 

I gave up trying to get a good surface on the real punky part of the hf. I tried the lacquer soaking technique (I think it was John Lucas who wrote about it) and that helped a bunch but the damage from roughing was pretty deep. Oh well, these are just to say thanks. 

I finished the hf with 2 light coats of spray lacquer and the bowl with Mahoney's walnut oil/wax finish. Bond, I'll try an oil/varnish on the next one. They were both finished green so the bowl won't stay round but I needed it fast so I can go collect the rest of the wood


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

dude those look sweet


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great job! The next will be a big surprise.
Lee


----------



## bond3737 (Nov 13, 2009)

dude those look awesome! how deep is that hf and what tool did you use? looks beautiful, happy turnin, 
bond


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Want to have some real fun, bleach the Box Elder. The white bleaches and red stays the same so you end up with more contrast and the color really pops.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

john lucas said:


> Want to have some real fun, bleach the Box Elder. The white bleaches and red stays the same so you end up with more contrast and the color really pops.


I'm all over it! I have some oxalic acid, will that work? Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

bond3737 said:


> dude those look awesome! how deep is that hf and what tool did you use? looks beautiful, happy turnin,
> bond


Thanks bond. The hf is 7" high. I used homemade Ellsworth style tools. They are simple, inexpensive, and you can make any size or shape you need to reach difficult spots. He goes through the process in his book. They are great for working through small openings. These are 7/16" shafts.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Oxalic Acid is very mild and more of a cleaner than a bleach. I use a 2 part wood bleach.


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

The third one is for me. This is the most technically challenging one I've completed. It took a lot of hours to get all those shavings out of a 1/2" hole! I'm beat. 
The wood was much more sound so I got a decent surface on this one. Used a tung oil/varnish finish.


----------

